# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  MPB or maturing hairline? (pics) please post your opinion.

## Antsc096

Hi guys. Simple question. MPB or is my hairline maturing? Its looked like this already for about 2 years. I'm 17 now. My dad has a mature hairline and my paternal grandfather has a full head of hair. My maternal grandfather however, is bald. Thanks guys. Sorry for the picture quality. Honesty is appreciated.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Looks like MPB to me.

----------


## 25 going on 65

I agree it looks like MPB. I would see a doctor, preferably hair loss specialist, if you are concerned

----------


## Antsc096

Thanks for your honesty guys, can I ask, how have you decided this? I'm still not sure of the difference between a maturing hairline and early MPB. 

Any other opinions are welcome  :Smile:

----------


## DannyBoyy7

Well what i know off what people think a mature hairline is is basically the temples recede and thats it and it stays like that...while mpb is basically where your hair goes beyond that and you start to lose hair everywhere else but at different rate like some take years to lose it all while some take only a year for it to all go...in your pics i cant really tell yet its still at an early stage is there any diffuse thinning? is it going at the crown area?

----------


## Antsc096

> Well what i know off what people think a mature hairline is is basically the temples recede and thats it and it stays like that...while mpb is basically where your hair goes beyond that and you start to lose hair everywhere else but at different rate like some take years to lose it all while some take only a year for it to all go...in your pics i cant really tell yet its still at an early stage is there any diffuse thinning? is it going at the crown area?


 Basically all that's happened is there's a bunch of hairs that refuse to grow at my temples, (miniaturisation I believe?) and the hair density is far less at the temple area. There is definitely no detectable thinning whatsoever at the crown though which keeps my thoughts more positive. My forehead has always been large, and I can't remember my hairline ever touching my highest for head wrinkle, which I thought it should in a juvenile hairline? 
Anyway, yeah, so a low hair density at my temples is all I can see.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Thanks for your honesty guys, can I ask, how have you decided this?


 Thinning and miniaturization beyond the hairline/temple line itself

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Thanks for your honesty guys, can I ask, how have you decided this? I'm still not sure of the difference between a maturing hairline and early MPB. 
> 
> Any other opinions are welcome


 Look at the miniaturizing hairs on your hair line and temple, now picture them all gone. That would be slightly more than a receding hairline.

That is what is going to happen in time. But go with what 25 said, see a hair loss specialist to get "professional" advice.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> Basically all that's happened is there's a bunch of hairs that refuse to grow at my temples, (miniaturisation I believe?) and the hair density is far less at the temple area. There is definitely no detectable thinning whatsoever at the crown though which keeps my thoughts more positive. My forehead has always been large, and I can't remember my hairline ever touching my highest for head wrinkle, which I thought it should in a juvenile hairline? 
> Anyway, yeah, so a low hair density at my temples is all I can see.


 

Yeah like i said its the early stages i would go to a professional because what will happen like the others said when and if it gets worse the thin hairs will fall out and it will go further back then further back etc (stating the obvious here) mine went a bit different then yours but same effect (nothing at the front) some start at the back while the hair stays at the front some thin all over at the same time etc...but yeah try and check it out.

----------


## Antsc096

Alright guys thanks for your help. Is there any hope to re-grow or restrengthen the miniaturised hairs - or are they 'doomed' if you like, haha.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Alright guys thanks for your help. Is there any hope to re-grow or restrengthen the miniaturised hairs - or are they 'doomed' if you like, haha.


 There's more than hope if you get on the right medication. For example Finasteride+Rogaine. They are still there, visible. In fact if you get a low hair cut, it would probably look normal because the miniaturizing hairs would blend in with the haircut [if it's really low].

But yes of course, those hairs can thicken up back to normal. The sooner you act, the better. Don't wait until they are not visible anymore, it would be a pain to bring them back.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Alright guys thanks for your help. Is there any hope to re-grow or restrengthen the miniaturised hairs - or are they 'doomed' if you like, haha.


 Where there is hair there is hope, always!

Some doctors might be reluctant to prescribe finasteride or dutasteride at your age. tbh the studies have not tested these drugs on men who were under 20 y.o. so there may be some level of unknown risk involved. However there are guys on hair loss forums 17-18 who have used these drugs with no problems so it might be fine.
Either way I would definitely start ketoconazole (nizoral) shampoo. Get a rx for the 2% stuff. Use it 1-2x every week, leave it in for five minutes after lathering before you wash it out.
Minoxidil (rogaine) might also help. However I have heard anecdotes of minox not working well on hairlines so I am a little unsure about it

----------


## aman20010

How is your hair now ? Have you started any medication

----------


## boatbuff

I had a cousin that was bald by the time he was 20 if you feel you're losing your hair wait till next year and start taking Rogaine

----------

